# hdd recorder



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi



can anybody tell me of a 4k recorder that can be connected to a sky q silver 2tb sky box that will allow me to record more sky content than just the 2tb limit and so i can record in 4k as well thanks


----------

